# Smell like a monster



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 12, 2010)

Grover explains it all for you.  For those outside the USA, this is a parody of the popular "Old Spice" commercials.  Don't know if you have them where you are.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkd5dJIVjgM&feature=player_embedded

[yt]
<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zkd5dJIVjgM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zkd5dJIVjgM&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>
[/yt]


----------

